# People upset me!



## wyattroa (Jun 27, 2010)

Sorry, but I just had to vent on this. I listed my female tegu for sale on this website since it is full of mature and knowledgeable people knowing she would be going to a good home. A person contacted me from this site and the ball was then rolling. Everything was in place, I answered every question that was asked and was forward with the person. They even asked if they could have the lighting setup and I agreed to that so I knew she would have the proper lights. We agreed on him picking her up today between noon and 1. I got the tegu ready and put her in the pillow case bobby sent her to me in, undid all the lighting so it would be cooled off and ready to go. The tegu hated being in the pillow case and was stressed out, I put a towel over the plastic bin I set the pillow case down in to calm her down.

Now at 12:26pm I get an email, not even a phone call, that he talked it over with his PARENTS and they feel it is a bad move. My wife and I cancelled our plans for today so we could fit into his schedule better and be here for him to pick her up. Now I have put the tegu through un-needed stress and even upset my wife for canceling our plans for a child who contacted me. She gets upset easily seeing that she is pregnant. This bothers me, do not contact someone and lead them on. Do not agree to a time to meet and then email them halfway through the time saying your not coming. It sucks when you are having financial troubles and are counting on the money.

I have been out of work since dec 08' with a back injury, i'm a paramedic and have been unable to work since. I am in the process of doing everything I can to keep my wife from being stressed out during her pregnancy (our first). I am going to stop now since writing this makes me feel better, but in the end nothing with have changed../sigh

Sorry to vent, but it is frustrating. Hope no one else has to deal with this.
Robert


----------



## carcharios (Jun 27, 2010)

Try Craigslist. I think you're stressing too much over this. If you like your tegu so much so that the thought of it getting stressed out is going to upset you, why get rid of it? Or if you're really that concerned about it getting a proper home, why not donate to a local organization or zoo that can house it properly and educate the public.


----------



## Pikey (Jun 27, 2010)

i'm sorry to hear that, & for once i can truely say "I know how you feel" about the injury & the baby on the way. I've had 2 knee "ACL" surgeries & have been out of work since 6/25/06 and in the mean time and 2 kids (1st a month after my injury & our 2nd 2 days after my 3rd surgery)

& i know how your feel about dealling with children (i avoided this site for 4months because of the children on here, but most seem to have gotten bored & dont come on much if at all)

I wish you & yours the best of luck with everything that your going through


----------



## AlbatrossTrevelyan (Jun 27, 2010)

Had a similar experience I was advertising a small Golden Col. Teg, and a friend of mine told her friend about it, since he just got a new Aquarium. HE called me telling me he was interested and was going to be here, at my house to pick the little guy up. I immediately jumped into the care part of the animal, and let him know what it is going to take to keep a good care of this guy. He agreed and his tank sounded big enough for him to actually live his entire life in (it's an old jewelry show case from a store, that was turned into an Aquarium. 

He told me that he had experience with Reptiles before, keeping care of a (at first mentioned) 18 Foot Albino Burmese. I thought _well cool, that's awesome, I love burmese_, well shortly after the phone, I called my friend who initiated his interest and asked what kind of person he was, and if he would be able to take proper care of the animal. She said, "Yes, he will." The guy and I agree'd to have him come over on Saturday (yesterday) and he would come and see the lizard, play with him, box'em up and take'em home. He never showed, but he did call, at least, drunk... at a derby. He told me the previous day that he would be working, so that he had to wait to get out of work, and then be right over. 

After that incident I was a little nervous about the safety of the lizard so I called MY friend right back and asked her, if he was a suitable parent for the Tegu. She reassured me, and I asked again, but this time mentioned he was drunk, she then said "He always is." So a little flustered he calls right back after I got off the phone and said "My GF and I go out towards that area a lot, so we will give you a call on SUNDAY to pick the Tegu up." So... I'll leave you to answer the question of: Did he show? NO! He didn't, this time he didn't even have the decency of letting me know if he was able to make it or not.... so I'm a little annoyed, and _feel your pain_.


----------



## Chuey (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't deal with anyone who is underage without parental consent. Make sure you ask...how old the person is. I'm giving away dubia roaches right now and its the first thing I ask when someone contacts me.


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes, just ask if the person is a minor. I know we don't always think of that when dealing with Internet customers.

Funny, when my oldest daughter was 12, she was on the other tegu site, the only tegu site at the time. People were very warm to her and I think most knew she was a kid. She was the one who got us into tegus. Don't be quick to dismiss all kids, there are a lot of good ones out there.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 30, 2010)

My wife is trying to sell a couple of extra tanks and a table on CraigsList. After 20 emails back and forth she had a guy all set to buy the tank, he even gave us his address. So we carried the 90 gallon tank (160 lbs) and stand out to the van and put it in waiting for the final email (he said he couldn't call from his friends house... fishy). Even after my wife sent 2 more emails we never heard from him again. SO... we have a 90G tank and stand taking up the back of our van because we rearranged a few things and the space previously occupied my the tank is taken. She thinks she again has buyers for both but it hasn't gotten through her head that most people on CraigsList change their mind and leave you hanging.


----------



## AB^ (Jul 31, 2010)

unless it's a personal friend I ask for 50% deposit on the item for craigslist ads (via paypal) No deposit- no item, period.


Kingsnake and other websites are almost always full payment.
Even when a person on this website wanted some lizards from me and offered a deposit I declined and told them to contact me when they had all the funds.


----------

